# Freddy question



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a 100 gallon tank right now (60x18x20) that is sitting with one little Freddy in it about 3 inches long. He has been in the tank by himself for a month now and is growing pretty good as you can imagine in a tank by himself. What i'm wondering is suggestions to add to him/her in the tank. I was thinking of adding something and hoping that if I redo the rocks in the tank, it will give them a chance with the Freddy. I was hoping to get something about the same size or a little bigger, because this little guy has already chased down 2 silver dollars and took one of their eyes out, so I moved them to the 110 I have also.

Thanks


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

its really hard to say cuz it really all depends on your specific freddy, maybe you could try a Vieja spp. some of the Amphilophus sp may be ok, just not Midas or RD cause they are probably to aggressive to keep with anything in a 100g, anything in the same aggression level will probably be fine, but definitely no guarantees. it would be easier for you to tell us what you like and us to say either yes, no, or maybe


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Couple of male convicts of about the same size? Convicts are great because they can take a lickin' & keep on tickin'


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Why not try a female friedrichsthalii? The breeding colors both will exhibit will be nice and you'll get to watch the breeding behavior and the miracle of life, lol. If you only want to add one fish, you'd probably have a better chance with a female possibly forming a pair than with another fish that the male would consider a competitor for food and territory. :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree with terd get a female friend for that boy!


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, the thing is I have no ideal if I have a boy or girl and I would think at about 3 inches it would probably be hard to tell. I'm not really picky on what to put with him. I was thinking either Salvini, Convict, Texas, or something along those lines. Like I said, he/she just seems lonely all alone in the tank there.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I really love Sals and Cons but I would go with something that would grow with your freddy. Your freddy will get twice the size of a convict or sal. If you were going to go with a cichlid that is smaller (like a con or sal) you could think about going with a pair. IMO the two could have a better chance at fending off the larger fish. Just an idea though.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Do you think a Jack will be good for the freddy? I saw one today at the store that is about double the size, so I was thinking that the freddy wouldn't beat him up....


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Paulbearer said:


> Well, the thing is I have no ideal if I have a boy or girl and I would think at about 3 inches it would probably be hard to tell. I'm not really picky on what to put with him. I was thinking either Salvini, Convict, Texas, or something along those lines. Like I said, he/she just seems lonely all alone in the tank there.


Post some pics and maybe we can sex it. :thumb:


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, i picked up a black shark today about the same size and they seem to be doing fine. I've always loved black sharks for the cleaning of the algae and tank bottom for a 2 for 1  I also got a 3 some of texas cichlids to try and get a pair and hope they will survive with the freddy. Good thing I have a 110 next to it in case things get hairy. And i'm thinking of picking up a 55 next week that I can play with also, so in case things don't work later down the road.

They had a black belt that was about 7" also and was gorgeous that they took out of their show tank and I wanted it so bad, but I didn't know if it could go with the freddy or not. They only wanted $20 for it and I was thinking of going back and getting it maybe and move the texas pair to another tank 55-75 later down the road. What do you think?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

IMO if you were going to try the Black Belt it would be best to move the texas into their own 55-75 tank first. If the BB was in a show tank then I am assuming that means it was in with other fish. If it is used to that it might be able to get along with your freddy but there is obviously a size difference between the two of them. But I think it _could_ work. If you were going to try this it would be best to have a divider handy and know if the LFS would take the BB back if it doesn't work out. But like I said this is just my opinion and will really depend on the two individual fish. If I were you I would also be very tempted. I have always wanted a BB... heck I want a freddy too. I'm jealous! :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Was that a redtailed shark you got hopefully? or a true black shark? Reason I ask is black sharks are one of the nastiest critters there are, and grow to 2 feet. They have been known to kill much larger fish than them including some nasty customers like large dovii and jags. Keep an eye on it!


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes it was a true Black shark and i've had them pretty much in all my tanks. They can be some nasty little catfish, but for the most part i've always had good luck with mine. They do keep the guys in check  But they do a wonder job in the tank of algae and bottom food with my experience with them.

cage - I know what you mean, I want to go back and get that Black Belt so bad...they moved all their show fish to a smaller tank to sale and was going to start up their show tank again fresh. They had a 3 Jacks, 3 Red Devils, Black Belt and a Savii in there. The thing is that this Black Belt ran the tank they said. So, I'm kind of concerned that he might come home and free my tank of the fish I have in it now if you know what I mean. I can't get the 55 until next week (funds). So, i'm caught between a rock and hard place because I know he will be gone Monday. They sold 2 of the jacks and a Red Devil while I was there Saturday to one guy.

So you see my concern and want here all at the same time lol. It's not everyday you can get a 6"-8" Black Belt for $20....


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

What to do....


----------

